# 24 (Season Premier, 1/15/06) 7:00am - 8:00am and 8:00am - 9:00am (Spoilers!)



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Who's ready for it? I purposefully didn't watch the 4th season when it was on, but got caught up through synopsis.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Think "padding" the way this Bears/Panthers game is running.


----------



## njtaz (Feb 22, 2003)

yeah the game is still on, whats going on? I want my 24!!


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The game is over, but they need to do their game wrapup.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Wow! Did you see the way Jack Bauer jumped over the center and tried to get the QB to fumble?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

POST GAME SHOW!?!?

Shut up, shut up, shut up.


I like the countdown clock though.


----------



## njtaz (Feb 22, 2003)

I didn't start watching yet, how late did they start and do I need to pad?


----------



## lee espinoza (Aug 21, 2002)

njtaz said:


> I didn't start watching yet, how late did they start and do I need to pad?


15 minutes late


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

15 minutes late.


After watching all these years of Arrested Development, I can't take John Beard seriously as a newscaster. I guess he has a good relationship with Imagine Entertainment.


Damn...did they just kill David Palmer?


EDIT: Yup. Guess they did. I forgot he has a new show coming up on CBS this season.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Damm.... not Michelle also

Almost didn't recognize her... she looked good

Watching it Live in High-Def & TiVoing it... god, I love this show


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

Don't watch the "Special Guest Stars". I could tell where this was going based on that alone...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I'm seeing/hearing a slight sync problem tonight. Not enough to ruin things.

And, they just blew up Michelle. Dang, too slow.


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

Suspects: CTU director from last year who's daughter died at CTU, Logan, hot skydiving chick with bad handshake.... oops, show's back on.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

About 5 seconds before Palmer bought it, I was thinking he was about to die. 

About 5 seconds before Michelle got blowed up real good, I was thinking that big window was about to get blown out.

Is the show getting predictable or am I getting clairvoyant?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh... and when did Chloe get so hot???


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Didn't expect *that*!

_Ten minutes later..._ Didn't expect *that* either!

Shazam!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I guess this explains the preview I read that said that Chloe was the only one who knows Jack is alive.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

7:25 - Music kicks in... and JACK'S BACK!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

So far there's been two WOWs!

I hope it keeps up, but it's not going to be easy.

And damn, I still wish they'd cut out the b.s. of using phones between cubicles that are pretty much backed up, one right on top of the other.... Get up, walk, turn your head, anything but using a phone for no good reason.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

bcrider said:


> Don't watch the "Special Guest Stars". I could tell where this was going based on that alone...


Not necessarily - Carlos Bernard and Reiko Aylesworth were both "special guest stars" for the entire second half of last season.


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

Is Walt played by the same guy who played Godwin on "Lost"? (Ana Lucia killed him)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

bdowell said:


> So far there's been two WOWs!
> 
> I hope it keeps up, but it's not going to be easy.
> 
> And damn, I still wish they'd cut out the b.s. of using phones between cubicles that are pretty much backed up, one right on top of the other.... Get up, walk, turn your head, anything but using a phone for no good reason.


That happens every day in offices all over... I know it happens where I work too.


----------



## Gilligan (Feb 10, 2005)

I thought this was a TIVO forum, what are you doing watching live TV?
J/K Hope it's a good season.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Gilligan said:


> I thought this was a TIVO forum, what are you doing watching live TV?
> J/K Hope it's a good season.


When they come out with the series 3, I'll start TiVoing again... until then, I'll be watching the HD broadcast of 24 live, thank you.


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

HD-DVR from TimeWarner for me. Still use TiVo for non-HD until Series 3.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Gotta love the "crazy person" music.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

That first lady is a nutjob. Still... I like her better than Sherry.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

bcrider said:


> Is Walt played by the same guy who played Godwin on "Lost"? (Ana Lucia killed him)


No, Walt is played by John Allen Nelson.

Goodwin was Brett Cullen.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

bdowell said:


> So far there's been two WOWs!
> 
> I hope it keeps up, but it's not going to be easy.
> 
> And damn, I still wish they'd cut out the b.s. of using phones between cubicles that are pretty much backed up, one right on top of the other.... Get up, walk, turn your head, anything but using a phone for no good reason.


it's really sad...but i witness people doing this daily ar work!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Jack is a bad mo-fo!

They shoulda let him go on the copter!

Thank gawd there's still at least an hour to go.... looks like this will be a heckuva season.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Ooooooh, something tells me that Jack ain't gonna take the bad guy to the hospital....


Yup, no hospital for that guy....


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

That guy was a recognizable enough actor that I didn't think he'd get redshirted like that.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Well.... the hospital will be the first stop - morgue last


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

BTW... anybody else rooting for that kid to get eaten by a mountain lion?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, the body count for hour 1: 5 killed (Palmer, Michelle, head bad guy, two lackeys), 1 wounded (Tony)


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

Drinking game time: Everyone take a shot for each time a person gets killed....


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

busyba said:


> BTW... anybody else rooting for that kid to get eaten by a mountain lion?


He's this year's Behrooooooooz.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Jack is back, moiderin' mofos left and right!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

bcrider said:


> Drinking game time: Everyone take a shot for each time a person gets killed....


I can't drink that much. I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

cowboys2002 said:


> it's really sad...but i witness people doing this daily ar work!


My two bosses, whose offices are right next to each other, love to speak to each other on speakerphones with the doors open. I can get amusing.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

"Previously on 24"??? Was that really necessary?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

busyba said:


> "Previously on 24"??? Was that really necessary?


Only for when they re-run the show later on FX or in syndication on TNT/USA or some other channel that buys the rights...

Meanwhile, we can see Jack has been set up already...


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Not necessarily - Carlos Bernard and Reiko Aylesworth were both "special guest stars" for the entire second half of last season.


I've lost track of what's going on in 24. Who is Carlos Bernard? It did trigger the thought though - what info could you get about the episode if you saw that Crystal Bernard was a guest star?

?? Palmer got killed? Was he still the president when it happenned? I.e. the series had a successful assassination of the POTUS? Interesting. Were he and Jack on good terms?


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Is there a way to adjust the recording times on the fly for times when FootBall screws up my Season Passes?


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

BTW: They killed Michele and Palmer WTF!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Mmmmmm 2nd hour and we already have a faked video that is authentic. Nice.

Anybody wanna do squares for the time Jack joins CTU on provisional status?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bdowell said:


> Meanwhile, we can see Jack has been set up already...


And by Nick Knight it would seem.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

alpacaboy said:


> I've lost track of what's going on in 24.


Really?



> ?? Palmer got killed? Was he still the president when it happenned? I.e. the series had a successful assassination of the POTUS? Interesting. Were he and Jack on good terms?


Wow... I guess you have.


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

getbak said:


> No, Walt is played by John Allen Nelson.
> 
> Goodwin was Brett Cullen.


Ah, okay. They do look kinda alike. Thought I was seeing things. LOL

Brett Cullen's Web Site


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Edgar is still oh so brilliant....


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

bdowell said:


> Edgar is still oh so brilliant....


But even he can redirect to an external socket. 

They just showed an Allstate commercial with Dennis Haysbert in it. Creepy.


----------



## bcrider (Oct 31, 2000)

Palmer's still alive! Oh... AllState commercial.... crap...


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

4inziksych said:


> My two bosses, whose offices are right next to each other, love to speak to each other on speakerphones with the doors open. I can get amusing.


You can??


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Nice to know it's so easy to hotwire the older Fords.

Would be a perfect place for a LoJack commercial


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I thought the first rule of stealing a car is to take a quick look in obvious places for the keys?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I guess we're stuck with Kurt Cobain Jr for the rest of the season. Drat.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I swear everytime I see the President I think of the late Morton Downey Jr.


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

bdowell said:


> I swear everytime I see the President I think of the late Morton Downey Jr.


I can see that.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I swear I was expecting a loud boom when the copter landed, but instead we got treated to plenty of gun-fire in the airport... such fun.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Gee, an aide to the president is in on it.... who didn't see that coming?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Did anyone get killed besides the baggage supervisor? I glanced away a moment.


----------



## murdoc158 (Jul 20, 2005)

bdowell said:


> I swear everytime I see the President I think of the late Morton Downey Jr.


I must have missed last season after Air Force One was shot down. I thought the President was in critical condition, and just his son was killed. I don't recall the President dying, but I guess were stuck with this crack-a$$ prez.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Gee, thanks, FOX. All that publicity about a two-hour premiere -- and you let the frackin' NFL run over 15 minutes. And soft padding doesn't go further than 5 minutes.

BURN IN HELL, FOX!!!!!

So, tell me what happened in the last 10 minutes. Judging from what I've read here, there was a firefight at the Ontario airport. Is that where the Russian president landed? Who's dead? Is Jack still on the loose? Is Derek?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

In the first hour, didn't the President ask for his chair to be adjusted so the Russian President wouldn't look taller than him during their meeting?

They looked like they were the same height when they shook hands.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

murdoc158 said:


> I must have missed last season after Air Force One was shot down. I thought the President was in critical condition, and just his son was killed. I don't recall the President dying, but I guess were stuck with this crack-a$$ prez.


That's what happened. The producers originally wanted to have the prez die in the plane crash, but the network suits balked at that, so they comprimised and made him incapacitated instead.

There's been no exposition as of yet as to why a year or so later he has not returned to office. I wouldn't be surprised if they don't even address it.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Is "Walt" the VP... or just a close aide to the Prez?

Needless to say - I definitely like this season so far...

Loadstar - The guard at the front desk was shot by one of the terrorists


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

getbak said:


> In the first hour, didn't the President ask for his chair to be adjusted so the Russian President wouldn't look taller than him during their meeting?
> 
> They looked like they were the same height when they shook hands.


Maybe they have significantly differing torso lengths.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

These airports terrorists must not get cable in Crazystan or wherever they're from. Jack's going to wax half those guys by the first commercial break.

I know we're supposed to have sympathy for this First Lady but I can't help thinking that Sherry Palmer would steal her lunch money.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

murdoc158 said:


> I must have missed last season after Air Force One was shot down. I thought the President was in critical condition, and just his son was killed. I don't recall the President dying, but I guess were stuck with this crack-a$$ prez.


Last season's president was alive after the crash, but in critical condition. Because the president was incapacitated to the point that he could no longer perform the duties of office, this dork was sworn into office.


----------



## abergdc (Oct 16, 2003)

Aargh, missed the last 15 minutes. Can someone recap, please?!?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

busyba said:


> That's what happened. The producers originally wanted to have the prez die in the plane crash, but the network suits balked at that, so they comprimised and made him incapacitated instead.
> 
> There's been no exposition as of yet as to why a year or so later he has not returned to office. I wouldn't be surprised if they don't even address it.


Would he return to office? I figure that once a new president is sworn into office, the term of the old president ends - even if he recovers.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Not reading yet...
Wowzer!! I love this show!!!  I'm only 30 minutes in and they've already done so much to remind me why this is my absolute favorite show. 

Can't wait to come back and read the umpteen pages... hope everyone enjoyed it! 
Welcome back, Jack! We missed ya!


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

busyba said:


> Maybe they have significantly differing torso lengths.


_"Mr. President, our intel tells us that even though you and the Russian President are the same height, he has a 32 inch inseam, while you have a 36 inch inseam. When you sit down together, he'll appear to be 4 inches taller than you."_


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Gee, thanks, FOX. All that publicity about a two-hour premiere -- and you let the frackin' NFL run over 15 minutes. And soft padding doesn't go further than 5 minutes.
> 
> BURN IN HELL, FOX!!!!!
> 
> So, tell me what happened in the last 10 minutes. Judging from what I've read here, there was a firefight at the Ontario airport. Is that where the Russian president landed? Who's dead? Is Jack still on the loose? Is Derek?


The russian pres lands at the summit camp where the US pres is (like a camp david kinda place). He lands safely and without incident.

Jack goes to the airport and hands the kid off to Connie Britton. Tells her his real name and that she needs to go to CTU with the kid and ask for Buchanan. "What do I tell him?" "The truth". Jack goes into the airport to find the Chervansky guy.

After Jack enters the terminal, a big black van (like a SWAT van) pulls up and a bunch of guys get out and enter the terminal. The kid sees this and says, "those guys... that's where Jack went, I have to warn him" and jumps out of the car and runs into the terminal, much to mommy's chagrin.

Jack finds Chervansky and starts to interrogate him; he plays dumb.

The bad guys form a permiiter in the terminal and one guy hits a remote, blowing up their van outside the terminal. After getting everyones attention that way, they pull out their assult rifles and take out security guards and secures the terminal with a few dozen hostages, including Connie Britton's kid. Connie is outside going hysterical.

The explosion gets Jack's attention and while he turns away, Chervansky takes a cyanide tablet and dies before Jack can get any info from him.

The terrorist tells the hostages to shut up and that they will not be harmed as long as "your president does as we ask".

aaaaaaaaaand scene.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Gee, thanks, FOX. All that publicity about a two-hour premiere -- and you let the frackin' NFL run over 15 minutes. And soft padding doesn't go further than 5 minutes.
> 
> BURN IN HELL, FOX!!!!!
> 
> So, tell me what happened in the last 10 minutes. Judging from what I've read here, there was a firefight at the Ontario airport. Is that where the Russian president landed? Who's dead? Is Jack still on the loose? Is Derek?


And we have had our first Burn In Hell comment 

Last 10 minutes (roughly)
* Derek reunited with Mom
* Russian Prez & wife arrive at the Presidental retreat... safely
* Jack shows up at Baggage and looks for the guy listed, briefly, in Palmer's book
* Derek and Mom drive by the Baggage area and Derek sees the back of the Terrorists van open and several men get out.
* Derek gets out of the car and runs in to warn Jack. Mom couldn't stop him in time.
* Jack finds the baggage guy and tries to get him to talk. When Jack turned away, baggage guy takes a cynaide capsule and kills himself.
* Derek runs into the baggage area looking for Jack.
* Terrorists blow up their van and start shooting their guns in the air.
* After getting everyone on the floor, head terrorist dude says that everyone will be ok if Prez will meet their demands.
* Head Bad Guy (the one with the TV monitors) talks to someone on phone... makes sure that Palmer's phone call to First Lady was changed (it was) and that the other person knows that if the Prezs don't publicaly denounce their treaty, that the hostages will die.
* We see that the person on the other end is Walt.
Ker-plop... Ker-plop...

--- And Gray, couldn't you have changed the end time for the recording once you knew that it started late? Once I saw that it was about 15 mins late, I changed my recording to alter the end time. Or, am I missing what "soft padding" is?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh... I forgot the big reveal... the big bad guy is on the phone with someone who says "everything's cool, I managed to alter the recording of the Palmer phone call before the president heard it... no one knows Palmer was trying to warn the first lady about the airport attack"

we then see the person on the other end of the phone... it's the aide to the president who has been interacting with the first lady.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Excellent recap. Thanks, guys!

And, Mr. Satan, sir, please keep FOX burning in Hell until tomorrow at 8 p.m.


----------



## michad (Sep 9, 2002)

The first two hours of 24 I've ever watched. Probably wont become a 'viewer' but I liked it alot.


----------



## mrcoaster (Jan 25, 2002)

I can't believe so many people failed to account for the football overrun. When I set the show up on the HD DVR, I padded at least 30 because football preceded 24 and took note of how close the game was to being over 15 minutes before 8 p.m.

Not a bad opening. I don't know that my life was changed by the first 10 minutes (like the promos promised). After watching the previews for tomorrow, I don't know that I even need to watch it - they showed an awful lot of the ep already.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Would he return to office? I figure that once a new president is sworn into office, the term of the old president ends - even if he recovers.


I don't know for sure in real life, but in The West Wing, when Bartlet stepped down temporarily under the terms of the 25th amendment, the Speaker was sworn in, complete with a federal judge and a bible and witnesses and everything.

I was under the impression that the VP assumed office under the 25th and that the Pres could come back if and when he was able.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, IMDB lists a guest appearance from Sabrina Lloyd in the first episode as "Kathy Rourke." I don't remember seeing her, but I'm notoriously bad with faces - anyone remember seeing her at all?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Very good action-filled first 2 hours. Maybe there's hope this season won't be a running joke.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

busyba said:


> I don't know for sure in real life, but in The West Wing, when Bartlet stepped down temporarily under the terms of the 25th amendment, the Speaker was sworn in, complete with a federal judge and a bible and witnesses and everything.
> 
> I was under the impression that the VP assumed office under the 25th and that the Pres could come back if and when he was able.


Good catch. Under the 25th amendment, the vice president becomes acting president until the president is able to certify that he is able to resume the office.

We can only assume that either A) this dork is still acting president, or B) the president died offscreen.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, IMDB lists a guest appearance from Sabrina Lloyd in the first episode as "Kathy Rourke." I don't remember seeing her, but I'm notoriously bad with faces - anyone remember seeing her at all?


I was wondering the same thing. I would have recognized her if I saw her (loved her on Sliders and Sports Night).

That was also the only episode she's listed in.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, IMDB lists a guest appearance from Sabrina Lloyd in the first episode as "Kathy Rourke." I don't remember seeing her, but I'm notoriously bad with faces - anyone remember seeing her at all?


I don't remember a Kathy Rourke and I can almost guarantee you that if Sabrina Lloyd graced my screen, I would have noticed.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Flyinace2000 said:


> Is there a way to adjust the recording times on the fly for times when FootBall screws up my Season Passes?


On the HR10-250 the recording info screen about the episode will have a "Change recording options" entry that'll let you adjust the stop time. I presume all the TiVo units let you do the same.


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Nov 13, 2003)

That was one of the greatest season premiers I've seen in a long time. It was the shortest 2 hrs ever. What a great show.


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

A few comments.

First... Fun. Always nice to have 24 back!

2. Palmer. I handed my wife a note before the show started and told her to hold onto it. When he got killed, I told her to open it and it said "RIP Pres. Palmer." 

3. Agreed with a poster earlier... when I saw that Michelle was a special guest star, I knew she was a goner too.

4. Tony... how many seasons does he have to get nearly fatally wounded right at the start? He's now done it twice. And BECAUSE he was listed as a special guest star all last season, I kept expecting him to die. Glad he wasn't. No one "low talks" like he does.

5. Walt. He was a jerk last season too, right? Didn't he and Mike clash about advising the President during the Embassy thing? And I think HE was the one who set in motion the order to have Jack killed. Can anyone who watched the Season Four DVD's confirm (or repudiate) this?

6. New Bad guy: Mr Bluetooth. Why do all the bad guys always have a bank of monitors? And how long until we find out that he's actually located in yet another abandoned CTU room about five feet from Bill Buchanan's office or something? 

7. And I can't believe I'm saying this but.... good to have Wayne back. 

Anyway... a fun two hours!

Oh, last thing. Best line: "The only reason you're conscious right now is that I don't feel like carrying you."

Jack's back!


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

What a great show.... been watching since Season 2 and I just love it... so far this season is starting off incredibly promising.



And I'm mad that someone beat me to posting that showing the Allstate commercial with Dennis Haysburt was VERY bad product placement.. rather tasteless I say, and I wonder why FOX even approved of that....


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

scottjf8 said:


> What a great show.... been watching since Season 2 and I just love it... so far this season is starting off incredibly promising.
> 
> And I'm mad that someone beat me to posting that showing the Allstate commercial with Dennis Haysburt was VERY bad product placement.. rather tasteless I say, and I wonder why FOX even approved of that....


I didn't mind it. He's been their spokeperson for years now, and I think most people can distinguish between the character he's playing on 24, and his role as paid spokesperson for an insurance company.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

scottjf8 said:


> And I'm mad that someone beat me to posting that showing the Allstate commercial with Dennis Haysburt was VERY bad product placement.. rather tasteless I say, and I wonder why FOX even approved of that....


How was it tasteless? Haysbert isn't dead, only his character on the show is dead.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

I wouldn't call it tasteless, but I would call it jarring.

Yes, I can tell the difference between the actor and the role, but there's that whole "suspension of disbelief" thing that audiances need to engage in and the Allstate spot was a bit of a splash of cold water, you know?

And if any show requires a suspension of disbelief, it's 24!


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

scottjf8 said:


> And I'm mad that someone beat me to posting that showing the Allstate commercial with Dennis Haysburt was VERY bad product placement.. rather tasteless I say, and I wonder why FOX even approved of that....


More tasteless than... last season when they said "You're in good hands, Mr. President" during an actual episode???

The President from last season was in a plane that got shot down and resulted in the death of his son and a coma for who knows how long. Maybe he woke up and said "Uh uh, I'm not going back in _there_" and I wouldn't blame him.


----------



## rufus_x_s (Jul 14, 2004)

No one has mentioned Chloe's lines at the beginning: "Get out of my bed." And there was another good one also, something about it being a big mistake, or maybe there was a funnier one than that, but I was loving it. Jack, greatest American super hero, and Chloe, misfit computer genius, together again!


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's how I know I've been watching too much 24:

I just started watching tonight's "West Wing" episode, and it opens with CJ and Danny at a restaurant. The waitress comes over and asks, "would you like to hear the specials" and as she's about to tell them the specials, I suddenly feel this wave of apprehension and dread come over me and I think that the waitress is about to catch a sniper round between the eyes before she can get a chance to reveal what the specials are going to be.

And then Danny will of course scream "Damn it!"


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey, look, it's Kim Jr! How wrong is it for me to be rooting for the bad guys to take him out? 

Damn, I've missed this show. I think the first twenty minutes can be summed up as, "But they can't do *that!*" At least Tony's ok.

New 24 drinking game rule: Take a shot every time a new First Lady is revealed to be either evil or has some form of ailment.


----------



## TiVo Bum (Nov 6, 2004)

Now I can see bad guys trying to frame Jack for all the bad stuff but how successful could that strategy be considering he has a solid alibi? I'm sure the mom/son and the guy handing out the work assignments could pretty much verify that Jack wasn't in LA when Palmer was shot, incriminating security video or not.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I guess the better question is - after having seen the first two episodes, WHAT did the "prequel" included on the DVD have to do with ANYTHING? (Rhetorical question.)

Having seen the prequel, I was kind of hoping that they would've really changed things up, actually had the series take place in a different city... have it in Chicago this year, which would've let us have a whole new set of agents in the Chicago field office of CTU, plus they could've gotten some people over from Los Angeles in a couple hours without stretching believability... or just had them do everything via videophone/telephone with the LA CTU agents.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

24 is one of the reasons i got TiVo. Which is good because tomarrow night i am working till 9. 

How does the HD version of 24 look. i am trying to convince the rents to get HD. I am moving out in about 5 months anyway so i might just get my own HD set then.


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> When they come out with the series 3, I'll start TiVoing again... until then, I'll be watching the HD broadcast of 24 live, thank you.


Ditto.

/series 3 can't come out fast enough


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

mrcoaster said:


> I can't believe so many people failed to account for the football overrun. When I set the show up on the HD DVR, I padded at least 30 because football preceded 24 and took note of how close the game was to being over 15 minutes before 8 p.m.
> 
> Not a bad opening. I don't know that my life was changed by the first 10 minutes (like the promos promised). After watching the previews for tomorrow, I don't know that I even need to watch it - they showed an awful lot of the ep already.


I can't believe Fox still hasn't learned this lesson. They used to do it all the time with King of the Hill, which was annoying. But to do it with the season premiere of something as hyped as 24 when they know people Tivo it is really idiotic. Especially when they could have just had it get bumped about 3-4 minutes, but then they HAD to do the post game. Why not just schedule it to start at 8 instead and do a whole post game wrap up to fill the time?

Here's a second one: Burn in Hell Fox!

FOX-->


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I guess the better question is - after having seen the first two episodes, WHAT did the "prequel" included on the DVD have to do with ANYTHING? (Rhetorical question.)


It did show that someone outside the CTU group and Palmer know that he was still alive.


----------



## Atanimir (Jan 16, 2006)

I messed up and mis-set my TIVO  so that it didn't tape tonight's initial 2 episodes of "24," and several important people were counting on me. Might anyone on this list possibly have tonight's initial two episodes on CD/DVD that I can borrow/buy ASAP? I live in the DC area...and you can email me at Atanimir <at> yahoo <dot> com. Thanks much,
-ben


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

jubrand said:


> I can't believe Fox still hasn't learned this lesson. They used to do it all the time with King of the Hill, which was annoying. But to do it with the season premiere of something as hyped as 24 when they know people Tivo it is really idiotic. Especially when they could have just had it get bumped about 3-4 minutes, but then they HAD to do the post game. Why not just schedule it to start at 8 instead and do a whole post game wrap up to fill the time?
> 
> Here's a second one: Burn in Hell Fox!
> 
> FOX-->


Why not start at 9:00 eastern/8:00 Central? Because they don't own the 10:00 Eastern/9:00 Central hour, that's the local affiliate's time. They would've only been able to show one episode instead of two.

Dropping the post game wouldve only bumped it up 3 minutes, not enough to change the fact that 24 would start late.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Why not start at 9:00 eastern/8:00 Central? Because they don't own the 10:00 Eastern/9:00 Central hour, that's the local affiliate's time. They would've only been able to show one episode instead of two.
> 
> Dropping the post game wouldve only bumped it up 3 minutes, not enough to change the fact that 24 would start late.


The networks should just cut away from the game at the hour they scheduled to do so.

I wish someone could/would sue the networks for false advertising every time this sort of thing happens. They should schedule their sports broadcasts realistically. And they should force major league sports to stick to a schedule, too. Real sports manage rigid schedules with no timeouts every 12 seconds for lazy athletes to regroup.


----------



## travisp613 (Oct 15, 2005)

Since I could care less about sports, I didn't even know that the football game was on fox before 24. Now I missed the last 5 minutes of 24... Thanks Fox


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

dswallow said:


> The networks should just cut away from the game at the hour they scheduled to do so.


Heidi says hi.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

Did anyone else think the president was snorting something just before the first call with CTU, 10 mins into the first episode?

Both his hands were by his nose, one hands moves away like he's palming something, the other wipes his nose and he sniffs.


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

Hmmm. Hostages in the airport. It's the remake of Diehard 2...


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Would he return to office? I figure that once a new president is sworn into office, the term of the old president ends - even if he recovers.


No. Let's say the POTUS goes in for surgery. The VP would be president for a few hours.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I was all set to watch 24 in HD tonight and bang, my mother calls and talks to me for 45 mins. Ended up watching my "Tivo backup." I *need* to get an HD recorder!!!! Ahhhhh!!!!

Anyway, "Jack's Back!" and the show is as good as ever. I'm quite pleased with how it is going.

A big welcome to David Fury and Manny Coto!!!!   

Both Chloe and Audrey look hot this season! They both must be getting their hair done at the same place (which trailer is that on the set? *wink*).

Indeed, Kurt Cobain boy is going to be this season's Kim Bauer. He needs to visit the hair dresser of Chole and Audrey though.

Sean Callery outdid himself on the musical score this evening. Terrific music! I especially enjoyed the "Crazy First Lady" bits. Nice!!!!!

Oh, and the previous pic of Morton Downey, Jr....hilarious!!!!! He *does* look like dimwit President!

Interesting to see the gay football player from "Queer As Folk" as an FBI agent. He looks like he lost weight.

The show is definitely not perfect, and I'm sure we'll have some more nitpicks as the season goes on. But one thing is undeniable...."24" is some dang fine television.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

702 said:


> No. Let's say the POTUS goes in for surgery. The VP would be president for a few hours.


Not really, no... not unless either A) the president signs over the powers of office to the vice president, or B) a vote is collected and it is determined that the president is not capable of executing the duties of the office.

Neither of which would likely happen if the president were indisposed for a "few hours."

Do like I did and Google for "25th Amendment."


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I think I'm beginning to piece together a plausible scenario here (which means in 24 world, it's completely not true): Crazystan (can we call them that from now on?) terrorists somehow know Jack is still alive, but have Big Evil Plans. In order to bog him down and avoid him coming after them, they make CTU think he killed Palmer.

Doesn't matter if witnesses eventually will give him an alibi, they just need to seed some doubt for a couple of hours for their Big Show.


----------



## lordargent (Nov 12, 2002)

Is it me, or is one of the main bad guys Geraint Wyn Davies from Forever Knight?

http://us.imdb.com/name/nm0943870/


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

Is it me, or does this Kurt Cobain kid sound almost like Beeehhrroooozzz when he talks. He has the same nauseating gutteral/nerdy sound when he talks.

Aside from missing the last 10 minutes I enjoyed it ... and, yes, it looks glorious on my SFA 8300HD PVR ... the controls on that beast suck but the 720p was gorgeous!

Thanks for the summary of the last 10 minutes guys. Let's hope there is no damn footbal tomorrow night!

...Dale


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

atrac said:


> Both Chloe and Audrey look hot this season!


Don't forget about Michelle. She was looking extremely hot too!

Alas, then she got even hotter, and now she's not so hot.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I think the Edgar- Chloe- Whatshisface love triangle is going to be nauseating for the next 22 episodes.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Wowee wow wow! Awesome in every way!


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't think it is possible to describe how much I love this show.

Jack is awesome!

And I agree with whoever said that the best line was 'The only reason you're still conscious is that I don't want to carry you." And no way was that baddy making it to the hopsital.

I could definitely do without the new chick and the dumb kind. And I'm not too thrilled to have Audrey back. But I really like Chloe. And is it just me, or did Edgar put on some weight?

When watching the season 4 DVDs I decided that I like Bill Buchanan so I'm glad he's back in charge of CTU. He seems level-headed and smart but not afraid to give Jack a little rope.

Are we supposed to know mysterious big bad guy from somewhere? I don't recognize him but I feel like I'm supposed to.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

busyba said:


> Heidi says hi.


I had relatives who relived that story every time Heidi aired, and it wasn't in a nice way.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

All I can say about this episode, especially the beginning is:

*HFC!*

Other thoughts from the show and some of the posts above:

1) Regarding the calling each other on the phone rather than reaching arounf the cube.....maybe it's a CTU protocol for all 1-on-1 conversations to be recorded, hence the need to use the phone....I doubt it, but you never know.

2) How long until Kim comes back? And how do you think they will do it?

3) Anyone else think are mole is a double mole? I mean, that seemed so early for the identity of the mole to be shown (to us)? Anyone else think double-agent mole a la Gayel?

4) I agree, both Chloe and Audrey looked pretty darn good. And I really liked seeing Michelle in civies before she got it.

5) Seeing as last year Tony got shot in the neck and was walking around a couple of hours later, how long until Tony miraculously "recovers" from his injuries to be able to confirm that Jack was being set-up?

6) Anyone else think the Chinese Govt is behind this all.......or will be involved before long......They wanted Jack (dead) and now he's "alive"......they are still going to want to get their hands on them.

7) Maybe the writers will link this all back to past Germans/Lesbian Assassins/etc kind of thing......

and finally.......

This thread is useless without at least one good Kim picture:


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

I noticed that the voice over at the end of last night's episode said 'Monday night's conclusion to the 24 season premiere' (or something very similar to that). Does this mean that this airport/russian gang business is going to be settled tonight and that another threatening situation takes place next week that lasts the rest of the season? I'm guessing that this whole season is based on the russian gang situation but I thought it was odd to hear that statement made.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Yea, the Cubs mug was back!


----------



## fregienj (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't believe there were so many people that didn't pad the ending of this. There was a warning about this posted in the Season Pass Alerts forum a number of days ago. I don't usually check this as much as I should, but I'm glad I did last week!

Anyway....It's great to have the show back. Man that was frakking intense. I even had to put some warm socks and slippers on because I had a pretty good cold sweat going!


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

What a bad move by Fox to start this premiere after a football game with no guaranteed ending time.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

dswallow said:


> The networks should just cut away from the game at the hour they scheduled to do so.
> 
> I wish someone could/would sue the networks for false advertising every time this sort of thing happens. They should schedule their sports broadcasts realistically. And they should force major league sports to stick to a schedule, too. Real sports manage rigid schedules with no timeouts every 12 seconds for lazy athletes to regroup.


What "real sports" are you referring to? Hate to say it, but the NFL is king. With the amount of money Fox pays, it's understandable that they have to fill the game with ads. Keep in mind that it was the NFL contract that gave Fox the legitimacy to come up with quality fare like 24.

I'm really annoyed by all the people *****ing because they didn't pad their scheduled show. Not only was it fairly obvious to the general public that football was running - especially if you bothered to check the guide before the game, which should be standard practice on a Sunday - but there were numerous threads on this board warning people that football would likely run over. So stop blaming Fox.

And if you're gonna complain about the NFL, I'll offer you this. Check the ratings. I'll bet the NFL beats 24.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

> I noticed that the voice over at the end of last night's episode said 'Monday night's conclusion to the 24 season premiere' (or something very similar to that). Does this mean that this airport/russian gang business is going to be settled tonight and that another threatening situation takes place next week that lasts the rest of the season? I'm guessing that this whole season is based on the russian gang situation but I thought it was odd to hear that statement made.


I think they made this voice-over just to remind people that they were airing 4 hours of 24 in a 24-hour period....I don't think they meant it as a "conclusion" to a 4-hour story arc........

*[Edit]......This was my 1000th post!!!! Yeay!!!!!!*


----------



## DRobbins (Dec 23, 2001)

Zevida said:


> And is it just me, or did Edgar put on some weight?


I'd say so. In fact, I'd say Edgar put on another Edgar.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

serumgard said:


> And if you're gonna complain about the NFL, I'll offer you this. Check the ratings. I'll bet the NFL beats 24.


So what?

Is it so much to ask that someone competent create the schedule from which we're told to base our viewing decisions? The networks know this happens; they should accommodate it better.

Face it, the NFL is among the worst offenders because the game is poorly designed, the clock is stopped for longer than it's ticking down. That's ridiculous.

And yeah, the NFL might be higher rated...

...but I'd bet you that the NFL costs the network a whole lot more to be there, too.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

dswallow said:


> So what?
> 
> Is it so much to ask that someone competent create the schedule from which we're told to base our viewing decisions? The networks know this happens; they should accommodate it better.
> 
> ...


Hmm...I'm curious about that. You'd really have to go on a per hour basis. I'm sure it would even out, but keep in mind the networks run about 7 games a week at 3+ hours. 21 hours of programming a week for how many weeks? Interesting thought.

It wasn't Fox that scheduled the game at 4:30. You want to blame them for the postgame show, fine, no problem, but it's the playoffs, and you have to expect that. Would you rather have a four-hour premiere event like 24 has done the last 2 years and have the first 2 hours run over by 15 minutes, or would you rather wait until tomorrow for one 2-hour premiere?


----------



## NYCwbyfan (Jan 18, 2005)

jschuur said:


> Did anyone else think the president was snorting something just before the first call with CTU, 10 mins into the first episode?
> 
> Both his hands were by his nose, one hands moves away like he's palming something, the other wipes his nose and he sniffs.


Yeah, I thought the same thing when I saw that...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Ok, IMDB lists a guest appearance from Sabrina Lloyd in the first episode as "Kathy Rourke." I don't remember seeing her, but I'm notoriously bad with faces - anyone remember seeing her at all?


Nope and if she was there, I would have noticed. I am so ticked about her leaving Numbers.....


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

To their credit they got better about the scheduling and time over runs with some changes that were made a few years back. Some of that was negated with the addition of the instant replay/review system they adopted.

They could just add 30 minutes to the scheduled game time, this would allow most games to finish up and a post game wrap up. Then the only time you might see a schedule overrun is in case of overtime or injury timeouts.



> Real sports manage rigid schedules with no timeouts every 12 seconds for lazy athletes to regroup.


Don't watch much football or ever played it I guess.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Not really, no... not unless either A) the president signs over the powers of office to the vice president, or B) a vote is collected and it is determined that the president is not capable of executing the duties of the office.


When president Reagan underwent surgery in 1985, and when President Bush underwent surgery in 2002, they DID sign over the powers of office to the vice president. So you are correct to say that it doesn't happen unless the president signs over his powers, but in the past when the president has undergone surgery, that's exactly what he has done.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Langree said:


> Don't watch much football or ever played it I guess.


I'm comparing it to sports where the players aren't protected by 200 pounds of foam and rest time between every play.... like football in the rest of the world (soccer as we call it), or Australian Rules football.

The clock runs and they play; if they play tiddlywinks on the field, the clock is still running. The end result is generally far more reliable start and end times and a much more interesting event to watch; though it's not so easy to refill the beer and get more hot dogs without missing some of the game.


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Face it, the NFL is among the worst offenders because the game is poorly designed, the clock is stopped for longer than it's ticking down. That's ridiculous.


Apparrently, you haven't watch much college football. They are the worst offenders, not the NFL. College games these days are usually 4-hour marathons. When I TIVO'ed the USC/Notre Dame game, it was scheduled for 3 1/2 hours, and I padded an extra 30 minutes. The game ended in regulation time, and I still miss the final USC drive.

The NFL has been very diligent in the past in changing the rules to meet the 3 hour 15 minutes time.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

So why the heck didn't Jack just have the boy in the van with Chloe where he'd be 100% safe? He knew they wouldn't shoot at them! No...he's got to take him with him! C'mon!

Damn I love this show!


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Two things...Derek is more Edward Furlong in T2 than he is Kurt Cobain. Also, for those wondering about the DVD prequel, I'm pretty sure Chloe had to meet Jack because someone had hacked into her system and was peeking in on the autopsy file. That's surely how someone found out Jack was still alive. Is Chloe's F-Buddy on the up and up, or do we have another mole?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JETarpon said:


> When president Reagan underwent surgery in 1985, and when President Bush underwent surgery in 2002, they DID sign over the powers of office to the vice president. So you are correct to say that it doesn't happen unless the president signs over his powers, but in the past when the president has undergone surgery, that's exactly what he has done.


The powers, yes, but that didn't make the VP President. I believe that was more a Power of Attorney type situation.

As for the scheduling, I think the way the networks handle the NFL is especially inexcusable in light of NBC's treatment the last couple of years they had football--they would just run an episode of Dateline that was tailored to the amount of time left over in the 6-7 (Central) slot, and thus NEVER had overages. With their example, Fox and CBS really have no excuse. It CAN be done; they just don't bother.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

pmyers said:


> So why the heck didn't Jack just have the boy in the van with Chloe where he'd be 100% safe? He knew they wouldn't shoot at them! No...he's got to take him with him! C'mon!


He doesn't want Derek or his mom involved at all. He wanted to deliver Derek to his mom and get them out of the drama. Which he did.

Until Derek screwed that up!


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Correct, he doesn't become President, he becomes Acting President. He has all the powers and duties of the office, but not the office itself.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> He doesn't want Derek or his mom involved at all. He wanted to deliver Derek to his mom and get them out of the drama. Which he did.
> 
> Until Derek screwed that up!


are you forgeting that he told them to go directly to CTU? That's definately getting them involved.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

pmyers said:


> are you forgeting that he told them to go directly to CTU? That's definately getting them involved.


He has to know they are his alibi.

Also if the baddies know Jack is alive, good chance they had an idea where he was. So they may not be safe if they return home. (which is moot now)


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

pmyers said:


> are you forgeting that he told them to go directly to CTU? That's definately getting them involved.


Yes, yes I was. Perhaps Jack was hoping to not endanger Derek in a potential minor auto mishap? Hey, look, something shiny!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My only other nitpick is them using the overplayed inside mole of the President. This show must break a record for the most moles in a series.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I hope the explosion blew off Tony's stupid soul patch!


----------



## bluebird-mom (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm surprised by the anger of "24" starting 15 minutes late because of the NFL. That is something over which you have no control; however, we have the technology in our hands to account for that. I have to believe that on most Sundays during the NFL season, over 50% of the time the games run long. It's not like this is something that has never happened before. Plan ahead and manage to pad your recording to account for the possibility of a game going over. Better to have more recording to delete than not to have enough and miss the last minutes. Think about this...If the Colts/Steelers had gone into overtime, Carolina/Chicago wouldn't have even started at 4:30, and then, 24 would have been even later. I'm sure this this happens more times than not, and you have to prepare for it. It's not like Fox switched over to Heidi!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

pmyers said:


> My only other nitpick is them using the overplayed inside mole of the President. This show must break a record for the most moles in a series.


But consider this: in real life, when a Russian (for example) mole is discovered within one of our organizations, do you think the Ruskies say "damn, you caught us," and never try to reintegrate another agent? Nope. Moles are probably an ever present threat in the spy world.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

The guy thats the mole in this season in the White House, he was on last season w/ Logan right? or is he brand new?


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't know what their problem is on '24,' I can always spot the m-m-m-m-mole:


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> The guy thats the mole in this season in the White House, he was on last season w/ Logan right? or is he brand new?


He was on last year, too.

So maybe he isn't exactly a mole. He could have been turned to the dark side over the last 18 months.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

lordargent said:


> Is it me, or is one of the main bad guys Geraint Wyn Davies from Forever Knight?
> 
> http://us.imdb.com/name/nm0943870/


It's not just you


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Langree said:


> To their credit they got better about the scheduling and time over runs with some changes that were made a few years back. Some of that was negated with the addition of the instant replay/review system they adopted.
> 
> They could just add 30 minutes to the scheduled game time, this would allow most games to finish up and a post game wrap up. Then the only time you might see a schedule overrun is in case of overtime or injury timeouts.
> 
> Don't watch much football or ever played it I guess.


I think the thing that kills me the most is that if you add up all of the actual time plays take (snap to play dead), you end up with at most 10 minutes of football. You'd think there would be a way for them to shorten things, but the NFL probably doesn't want to do this and risk reducing the available slots for advertising $$$.

I hate that I helped continue this tangent away from the topic at hand....someone please help get it back.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

TomK said:


> I noticed that the voice over at the end of last night's episode said 'Monday night's conclusion to the 24 season premiere' (or something very similar to that). Does this mean that this airport/russian gang business is going to be settled tonight and that another threatening situation takes place next week that lasts the rest of the season? I'm guessing that this whole season is based on the russian gang situation but I thought it was odd to hear that statement made.


The seasons are typically split into four 6 episode arcs. Because they air 4 episodes in two nights, they almost complete the first arc in the first two nights (last season's arc with the kidnapping and trial of the secretary of defense was wrapped up in the first 6 episodes).


----------



## scifiguy (Feb 25, 2002)

So, my wife convinced me to watch Desperate Housewives with her and record 24 to watch it the next day  

The last 15 minutes of 24 got chopped off cauz of the game. Well, I'm sure nothing important happened in the last 15 minutes...

Anybody know if they are going to rebroadcast the 24 premiere??

P.S. NO SPOILERS PLS!!!!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Odd's are they will. Also, IIRC, FOX puts pretty good episode recaps on their web page.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

scifiguy said:


> So, my wife convinced me to watch Desperate Housewives with her and record 24 to watch it the next day
> 
> The last 15 minutes of 24 got chopped off cauz of the game. Well, I'm sure nothing important happened in the last 15 minutes...
> 
> ...


Dude, the topic of the thread says there are spoilers here. It's gonna happen.

Greg


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Frank_M said:


> A few comments.
> 
> First... Fun. Always nice to have 24 back!
> 
> ...


My "Burn In Hell, Fox" rant...

I hate it when they tease the show with statements like "the first 10 minutes will _change everything_." Idiots. You just told me that you're going to kill people off to start. Thanks for the spoiler. Add that to the credits with the "special guest appearance" notation on 2 formerly prominent actors, and I knew what was coming before it happened.

I also hate it when people tell me that a movie has a "big twist" in it. No hints, please.



Frank_M said:


> Oh, last thing. Best line: "The only reason you're conscious right now is that I don't feel like carrying you."


Agree. :up: That was a cool line.

And by the way, it was also apparent that the LAPD would lose Palmer's shooter the minute they were told to set up a "hard perimeter."


----------



## finalizer (Jan 16, 2006)

Unbelievable!!
Live in Ny and because of bad weather yesterday our cable service went down!!  and I was unable to record the new part 1 of 24. Is there anyway to get last night's episode!! thanks in advance!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

finalizer said:


> Unbelievable!!
> Live in Ny and because of bad weather yesterday our cable service went down!!  and I was unable to record the new part 1 of 24. Is there anyway to get last night's episode!! thanks in advance!


Check out this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=280841


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

finalizer said:


> Unbelievable!!
> Live in Ny and because of bad weather yesterday our cable service went down!!  and I was unable to record the new part 1 of 24. Is there anyway to get last night's episode!! thanks in advance!


People with high speed internet connections (or very patient people still using dialup) should visit this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=280841


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

interesting how Edgar quickly said "her (Chloe) signal is low. She must be in an underground parking lot"... 

I thought that was a bit of a stretch...


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

dswallow said:


> I'm comparing it to sports where the players aren't protected by 200 pounds of foam and rest time between every play.... like football in the rest of the world (soccer as we call it), or Australian Rules football.


Yeah, how about football with no pads. 

Rest time? What do you think a lot of soccer players do during the game. Do they go full speed all out during that whole time. No. Every NFL play is full speed, all out. Tell me who can do that 60 minutes without breaks?



dswallow said:


> The end result is generally far more reliable start and end times and a much more interesting event to watch;


Really? Apparently millions of Americans disagree with you about what is more interesting to watch.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Talon said:


> Every NFL play is full speed, all out. Tell me who can do that 60 minutes without breaks?


Australian football players.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Talon said:


> Yeah, how about football with no pads.
> 
> Rest time? What do you think a lot of soccer players do during the game. Do they go full speed all out during that whole time. No. Every NFL play is full speed, all out. Tell me who can do that 60 minutes without breaks?
> 
> Really? Apparently millions of Americans disagree with you about what is more interesting to watch.


I think the rating for football and 24 will be pretty close.

Last week, more people watched Desperate Houswives than any NFL game.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

goMO said:


> interesting how Edgar quickly said "her (Chloe) signal is low. She must be in an underground parking lot"...
> 
> I thought that was a bit of a stretch...


Like his pants!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Talon said:


> Yeah, how about football with no pads.


I mentioned Australian Rules Football.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

dswallow said:


> I mentioned Australian Rules Football.


You know, there's a reason it's called Australian Rules Football...because it's played in Australia. When it gets as big here as the NFL is, then we can jump up and down and celebrate because we get a game over in 60 minutes, the players are tough, 24 will start on time, and I don't have to pad my recordings. Until then, unless you want to be the one to bring suit against the NFL as you suggested, which is a ludicrous idea, then deal with the system that we have.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Okay, let's get back on topic..the actual SHOW 24!

Man, I can't wait to see part 2 of the season premiere!

I don't think Chloe is hot, not evrn "luke-warm". Unless I was drunk (and I'm not a drinking man) If I saw her in person a) Wouldn't stop and stare b) would not loose my thought in mid-sentence, c) add item here.

Sad to see Michelle's hotness leave the show.

The "chick" Jack was hanging with is older , but way better looking than Chloe.

Audrey is Nice to look at.


Plot: 

Saw the airport hostage thing coming. Did not take away from the show though. 

"Cobain" irritated me from the start. 


Let's not waste time talking about what "real" football is. The NFL, Arena, NFL Europe, ARF, or Soccer "whatever floats your boat"!

So what is the over/under that mom makes it to CTU and clears Jack's name!!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Can we put a hard perimeter on the football talk already? It's boring.

What I want to know is what evil, dastardly plot is the current evil plot serving as a distraction for?


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

serumgard said:


> You know, there's a reason it's called Australian Rules Football...because it's played in Australia. When it gets as big here as the NFL is, then we can jump up and down and celebrate because we get a game over in 60 minutes, the players are tough, 24 will start on time, and I don't have to pad my recordings. Until then, unless you want to be the one to bring suit against the NFL as you suggested, which is a ludicrous idea, then deal with the system that we have.


And seriously, as any VETERAN of this forum should know by now, PAD your recordings!!!!

The USC/ND example is excellent. I recorded it and padded for 15 minutes. Good thing I made it home and watched the last drive. TIVO is better than a VCR but not FOOLPROOF.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

hefe said:


> Can we put a hard perimeter on the football talk already? It's boring.
> 
> What I want to know is what evil, dastardly plot is the current evil plot serving as a distraction for?


Don't hask for a 24 Perimeter..it would get breached!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

hefe said:


> ...What I want to know is what evil, dastardly plot is the current evil plot serving as a distraction for?


Infiltration of the NFL by Australian Rules Football players backed by the Russian Mob intent on distributing Chinese Computer Viruses to cover an Iranian/North Korean plot to kill the President of course!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

serumgard said:


> You know, there's a reason it's called Australian Rules Football...because it's played in Australia. When it gets as big here as the NFL is, then we can jump up and down and celebrate because we get a game over in 60 minutes, the players are tough, 24 will start on time, and I don't have to pad my recordings. Until then, unless you want to be the one to bring suit against the NFL as you suggested, which is a ludicrous idea, then deal with the system that we have.


It'll never get played here as much as American football -- our "professional athletes" simply couldn't handle it. However there is a "United States Australian Rules Football League": http://www.usfooty.com/usfooty/ and a British Australian Rules Football League: http://www.barfl.co.uk/index.php (gotta love their acronym... BARFL), and I'm sure plenty of other countries have them as well. "Australian" refers to "Rules".

I was suggesting suing the network (not the NFL) for false advertising... or rather that it'd be nice to be able to sue ()recognizing it probably couldn't go anywhere, but in terms of frivolity, I've seen worse -- this would at least have some benefit and not be seeking huge monetary damages just for the sake of getting lots of money).

And I am dealing with it -- I'm pointing out the absurdity of the networks being incapable of scheduling properly for sporting events.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

The only thing we can be certain of is that there is not going to be a foreign plot to kill President Logan. I'm pretty sure the other countries will want us to be stuck with him.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

bluebird-mom said:


> I'm surprised by the anger of "24" starting 15 minutes late because of the NFL. That is something over which you have no control; however, we have the technology in our hands to account for that. I have to believe that on most Sundays during the NFL season, over 50% of the time the games run long. It's not like this is something that has never happened before. Plan ahead and manage to pad your recording to account for the possibility of a game going over. Better to have more recording to delete than not to have enough and miss the last minutes. Think about this...If the Colts/Steelers had gone into overtime, Carolina/Chicago wouldn't have even started at 4:30, and then, 24 would have been even later. I'm sure this this happens more times than not, and you have to prepare for it. It's not like Fox switched over to Heidi!


My point was just that Fox does this consistently, and that's why you'd think they'd have accounted for it with a big season premiere like this. I padded by an hour b/c I knew it would happen, lots of people didn't. I somehow doubt the general public reads the schedule changes forum on TCF.

With a serialized show like 24, where it matters that people watch every episode, Fox would have been smart to make sure that people who set VCRs/DVRs for the announced and massively advertised start time weren't going to get screwed when football predictably ran over.

Sorry for the last football post, lets get back on topic.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

cowboys2002 said:


> And seriously, as any VETERAN of this forum should know by now, PAD your recordings!!!!
> 
> The USC/ND example is excellent. I recorded it and padded for 15 minutes. Good thing I made it home and watched the last drive. TIVO is better than a VCR but not FOOLPROOF.


I pad "Cold Case" for one hour. Last year there was one time I needed a 61 minute padding for it.

Fortunately I don't want anything else on the same channel after the one show, such extensive padding for multiple shows on the same channel would being to present problems with tuner availability.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

dswallow said:


> [blah blah blah football blah]


The perimeter has been breached!!!

Damn it!!!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

busyba said:


> The perimeter has been breached!!!
> 
> Damn it!!!


As mentioned a short while ago, it's "24" after all; they've never established a perimeter that wasn't breahed almost immediately.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

dswallow said:


> And I am dealing with it -- I'm pointing out the absurdity of the networks being incapable of scheduling properly for sporting events.


Generally, I'd actually agree with you. However, in the current case, a playoff football game that was scheduled by the NFL overlapping with a 2-hour premiere, Fox really had no choice. The 2-night, 4-hour thing really doesn't work if they can't do it back-to-back nights, so this is what we're dealt.

What Fox should have done is premiere 24 last week, when this wouldn't have been an issue (Fox had the early game).

As for the actual show, I'll admit I'm an idiot when it comes to 24, so Palmer and Michelle getting offed in the first 10 minutes was a total stunner.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

serumgard said:


> As for the actual show, I'll admit I'm an idiot when it comes to 24, so Palmer and Michelle getting offed in the first 10 minutes was a total stunner.


If they're really dead, though, it can only be a positive for "24" next season.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Screw soccer, rugby, Canadian football, Australian Rules Football, Bulgarian Rules Football, Trinidad & Tobago Rules football, Afghani Goatherder's Rules Football. It's the NFL. The NFL is the 500 lb gorilla, not 24. The NFL may run long. Adjust your TiVo accordinly. You should know this by now.

Can GPS tell you what floor federal agents are on?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Can GPS tell you what floor federal agents are on?


You can get elevation from GPS if you've got signals from enough satellites.

Of course, then each transponder needs to transmit that GPS info somewhere -- it seems so common these days the way shows are written it sounds like they think the GPS satellites actually track people.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> Screw soccer, rugby, Canadian football, Australian Rules Football, Bulgarian Rules Football, Trinidad & Tobago Rules football, Afghani Goatherder's Rules Football. It's the NFL. The NFL is the 500 lb gorilla, not 24. The NFL may run long. Adjust your TiVo accordinly. You should know this by now.
> 
> Can GPS tell you what floor federal agents are on?


No, but when they officially become federal agents they're implanted with a chip that tells you not only precisely where they are, but how high up they are. Once that happens, it's not hard to figure out which floor they're on.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> Can GPS tell you what floor federal agents are on?


Hey, last season, thermal images from a satellite were able to tell CTU that Behrooz and his father were in the 2nd sub-basement of a hospital.

The gub'mint has some magic stuff.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> Can GPS tell you what floor federal agents are on?


Speaking of that... here's a screenshot of Chloe's laptop from that scene:


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

What about RFID tags?

Their Communicators might have them (earpieces). Like triangulating a cell phone call.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

jubrand said:


> My point was just that Fox does this consistently, and that's why you'd think they'd have accounted for it with a big season premiere like this. I padded by an hour b/c I knew it would happen, lots of people didn't. I somehow doubt the general public reads the schedule changes forum on TCF.
> 
> With a serialized show like 24, where it matters that people watch every episode, Fox would have been smart to make sure that people who set VCRs/DVRs for the announced and massively advertised start time weren't going to get screwed when football predictably ran over.
> 
> Sorry for the last football post, lets get back on topic.


Let's not forget that , while the networks are placing ad placement directly into shows, they get there money with advertisong. That said, notice how many shows start at :01, :05, :58, :59 ? Then shows end at off times as well. NFL games start at 1:15, 5:45 etc. If it is something I don't want to miss, I pad the start and end time. Waste space, but what else can you do, especially when the networks schedules are fluid and subject to change?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

cowboys2002 said:


> What about RFID tags?
> 
> Their Communicators might have them (earpieces). Like triangulating a cell phone call.


No way that'd work much beyond 15-20 feet of the reading device; and it's certainly not going to work throughout a building like that.

The only practical way is having their cell phones obtain GPS info in realtime and send a datastream of it to a central server someplace.

Still, GPS devices don't work indoors much at all... there's that same problem with receiving signals through layers of brick, wood, metal and/or glass.

So maybe they're gyroscopic and GPS, combined.

That probably could work.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

busyba said:


> Speaking of that... here's a screenshot of Chloe's laptop from that scene:












Good Beserker score Crab Man!


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

Hey Guys! Loving life in TCF now that 24 is back. I was away for a while, but TCF always seems to drag me back in. I always seem to miss the small things, but I did not miss the Cubs Mug (Indy, you beat me to it!). I read in some article that the head bad guy is going to be a Russian guy, which stinks, because I'm rooting for a Chinese all-star bady guy team, chasing after Jack one step behind always.

And please, people. I'm sick of the "Burn in Hell, Fox" rants, and that's usually when shows are cancelled. If you don't pad a season premier while knowing playoff football airs beforehand (which always runs longer than regular-season games for some reason), do what I did: simply record the following show afterwards, in this case, I got local Fox news, but after watching 15 minutes of 24, it's deleted. Big deal.

Anyway, back to 24 topic at hand: What a ripoff, we the show's fans get because of Palmer's 2 minutes of air time before he was canned. Killing off a major character isn't something new, but at least let him do some serious acting beforehand, instead of looking outside a window. I do have a feeling we'll get some sort of flashback (like the phone call, but somehow it'll be caught on video or something), but honestly, why would the actor to agree to return for 2 minutes of screentime? Maybe it was money. Had to be money.

And I posted this last season (perhaps 2 seasons in a row): Hasn't Tony suffered enough already? With his near-death shooting, to kidnapping of wife and virus infection, like I stated before, everyone who comes in contact with Jack can be expected to suffer, somehow, if not death. Someone needs to create a branching tree ofJack's friends, co-workers, wife, daughter, and what sort of ill-will happens to them. That could be interesting


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Pac Man


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

cancermatt said:


> Killing off a major character isn't something new, but at least let him do some serious acting beforehand, instead of looking outside a window.


They've tried to get some serious acting out of him for what -- 4 years -- and it hasn't worked; maybe this is how the producers move on.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

To those missing the episode and not wanting to access the _torrents_ of information out there, the episode guides on Fox's website are now up. For instance:

(obviously, there is spoiler info there so don't click if you don't want to be spoiled)

http://www.fox.com/24/episodes/7am.htm



cowboys2002 said:


> ....I don't think Chloe is hot, not evrn "luke-warm". Unless I was drunk (and I'm not a drinking man) If I saw her in person a) Wouldn't stop and stare b) would not loose my thought in mid-sentence, c) add item here.......


I don't know about that. I think MLR looks fairly glamorous in this one:









Though I do have to admit that she has improved her look:










Maybe, people like the dichotomy her character has....you know......the almost girl-next-door kind of looks, yet brutal and hard when needed......


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I was blown away by the opening. I was just starting to get back into 24 mode where I expect bad stuff to happen. I hadn't gotten there yet when Palmer was shot, and I hadn't recovered when Michele got blowed up real good. I was completely blindsided by the second explosion that got Tony. I couldn't breathe. This show is bad for my health!! 

I think Audrey should thank whoever gave her the Marcia Brady Makeover. She didn't even resemble a horse, and that's quite an accomplishment. They started to glamourfy Chloe last season, and then took it up a notch this season. She looked great. 

Somebody touched early on that we never had a resolution of what happened to the incapacitated President last season. I would very much like to see him come back and grab the power back from this ineffectual annoyance that currently holds the title. 

Edgar, Edgar, Edgar... He's HUGE! He was big last year, but wow! 

Please oh please... not another CTU Mole sleeping with another agent. We've really exhausted that angle. No more. Please.

I didn't mind the kid at all. True, he got himself in a jam, but he was trying to help Jack... as opposed to Kim who got into jams for no good reason.

That truly was the fasted 2 hours on television. I'm really bummed that I won't be able to watch tonight's episodes until tomorrow night. I'm going to have to avoid the internet at all cost.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

This could be the German Group finishing the job they set out to do back in season 1 and framing their nemesis Jack Bauer at the same time.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Last year I wondered how hard it would be to swallow 4 hours of 24 in 2 nights but it just blazes right by!

A lot of people early on expressed their discontent that Fox ran this show 15 minutes over which would screw Tivo owners. They said "don't they know we use Tivos?" Of course they do. And they don't care. They are convinced DVR people skip over all the commercials (I do) and so they're only worried about the live viewers.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

fregienj said:


> Man that was frakking intense.


We obviously have TWO season passes in common.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Oh, and 24 didn't waste any time jumping into "time accelerated transportation" mode. Thirty minutes to Ontario airport? Also, where do the 10 & 210 intersect?


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Disjointed reactions:

Holy cow... so yeah. You know a show is good when a commercial comes on and you can't remember the last time you took a breath. 

There's no way they can keep up this much intensity for the season. Please prove me wrong. 

Definitely see an homage to Die-Hard in the next couple of episodes.

We should get that guy that did all the google earth tracking during the amazing race to do it for '24'. Would be interesting to track the time portal transportation. For instance, "Fun fact: Cobain's Mom averaged a speed of 192mph to the Ontario airport."


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> Oh, and 24 didn't waste any time jumping into "time accelerated transportation" mode. Thirty minutes to Ontario airport? Also, where do the 10 & 210 intersect?


As far a I can tell, they don't.....LOL!


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

Stumbled across this tidbit...glad I'm not there:

http://www.thestate.com/mld/thestate/13635789.htm


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Waldorf said:


> We should get that guy that did all the google earth tracking during the amazing race to do it for '24'. Would be interesting to track the time portal transportation. For instance, "Fun fact: Cobain's Mom averaged a speed of 192mph to the Ontario airport."


I'm not signing up for that.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

dswallow said:


> And I am dealing with it -- I'm pointing out the absurdity of the networks being incapable of scheduling properly for sporting events.


The only way to fix this would be to start the first game an hour earlier. That would mean a 9:00 a.m. start on the west coast. Not going to happen.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

NoThru22 said:


> A lot of people early on expressed their discontent that Fox ran this show 15 minutes over which would screw Tivo owners. They said "don't they know we use Tivos?" Of course they do. And they don't care. They are convinced DVR people skip over all the commercials (I do) and so they're only worried about the live viewers.


Now that is a good point!


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

jlb said:


> To those missing the episode and not wanting to access the _torrents_ of information out there, the episode guides on Fox's website are now up. For instance:
> 
> (obviously, there is spoiler info there so don't click if you don't want to be spoiled)
> 
> ...


Okay, in that picture, she looks MUCH better. But in 24, low lights, limited make-up, less flattering wardrobe, and hard-nose "b" character just doesn't do it for me!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

At least we don't have to hear Chloe say: "I wish I knew how to quit you."


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> At least we don't have to hear Chloe say: "I wish I knew how to quit you."


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

(smeeking here - no time to read the entire thread right now)

Ho. ly. crap.

Best first 15 minutes of a season premiere ever.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

The bad guy that shot Palmer sure didn't last long! Jack Bauer and Jack Brisco have similar looks on their faces when they execute people.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

So do we think they have an "evil Jack"? Maybe somebody got a bunch of plastic surgery to make themselves look like Jack? CTU said that the video had not been altered.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

IndyJones1023 said:


> This could be the German Group finishing the job they set out to do back in season 1 and framing their nemesis Jack Bauer at the same time.


The Germans will definitely come into play this year. No doubt about it.


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

pmyers said:


> So do we think they have an "evil Jack"? Maybe somebody got a bunch of plastic surgery to make themselves look like Jack? CTU said that the video had not been altered.


Yeah, these Russians (who, at least now, appear to be some splinter faction, not the Russian spy service) are technically pretty damn good...they have to have doctored not only the video (unless Jack really WAS in two places at once, which is pushing the envelope even for "24") as well as the archival recording of Palmer's conversation with Logan's loopy wife. It'll be interesting to find out where they got the tech to do this stuff.


----------



## RandallW (Dec 28, 2005)

it's Milo from Season 1 working for the Russians as their tech. LOL


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

hopefully I'm not smeeking, but on the surveilance video of Jack, his hair seemed to be much longer, like in the past. His hair is significantly shorter now. Did anyone else notice that?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

pmyers said:


> So do we think they have an "evil Jack"? Maybe somebody got a bunch of plastic surgery to make themselves look like Jack? CTU said that the video had not been altered.


Naw. Although I did see Manny Coto's name in the credits!

I figure the tape hasn't been doctored, it's really a tape of Jack. Just taken from somewhere else.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Naw. Although I did see Manny Coto's name in the credits!
> 
> I figure the tape hasn't been doctored, it's really a tape of Jack. Just taken from somewhere else.


It's Jack's evil twin brother.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Is it 8:00 yet? 
I cannot wait! for tonight's Part 2 of the Season Premiere.  

I swear - I start out each season of this show completely paranoid. They're ALL moles - I trust absolutely no one!!! But, I think the video of Jack is just older...

Some of my early curiosities: 
Walt isn't working alone - someone else inside the WH is going to be revealed... but who? 
That guy Chloe slept with - hmmm. He seemed kind of playful compared to Chloe - so is he using her? 
I've never liked Palmer's brother - altho he did seem to be okay when Jack was there. There's just something about him... 
Is Mrs. Logan really crazy - or are they giving her drugs to keep her crazy?

I like Chloe's softer look this year. And whooee, Jack! - he's looking extra good this year!


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

RandallW said:


> it's Milo from Season 1 working for the Russians as their tech. LOL


Actually, I'm thinking that the only way this could have happened (and still have some sort of rational explanation) is that there are TWO moles, one in the White House (we know) and one at CTU (my guess is it's the guy who's boning Chloe).


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> Is Mrs. Logan really crazy - or are they giving her drugs to keep her crazy?


If by "they" you mean Walt, then I think so. I don't think the Prez is in on it.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Manny Coto? 
Dark-haired, evil, doppelganger? 
Gotsta to be a parallel universe version!


----------



## BenderSD1 (Dec 27, 2002)

5thcrewman said:


> Manny Coto?
> Dark-haired, evil, doppelganger?
> Gotsta to be a parallel universe version!


That's not possible. He's not wearing a goatee.

My favorite line: "The only reason you are still conscious is that I don't feel like carrying you" or something like that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

SoBelle0 said:


> ...Is Mrs. Logan really crazy - or are they giving her drugs to keep her crazy?


I was thinking the same thing. My other thought was who would allow the First Lady to NOT take her meds?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

busyba said:


> Speaking of that... here's a screenshot of Chloe's laptop from that scene:












Okay, so Jack's definitely looking for a guy named Otto.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> If by "they" you mean Walt, then I think so. I don't think the Prez is in on it.


Yes - Walt and whoever he's working with... I don't think the Prez is bright enough to come up with or follow-thru on any nefarious plans.  Altho at the moment, he and his entire staff are fair game in my book. Well, I kinda trust Mike. I shouldn't - after some his previous decisions - but I think I do at the moment.



pmyers said:


> I was thinking the same thing. My other thought was who would allow the First Lady to NOT take her meds?


Exactly why I began to wonder about the validity of her craziness.

So, is it 8 already!


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

I meant to post earlier, I must be the only person who was thinking there would be a double-cross among the Russian terrorists. I was thinking as one called the other (which I believe happened in the final 15 minutes many people missed) that the plan was still on track. Later the Russian Pres. lands and gets greeted by the US Pres. Cut to Russians who make the scene at the airport. 

RIGHT BEFORE THIS POINT: I was thinking, man, what *IF* CTU isn't the only agency to have double-crossing moles and the Russian terrorists kill their Pres. to either cause mass chaos or somehow blame it on Jack Bauer. Obviously, the story went into another direction, but how many times does the viewer get to see someone cut or split screen talk to a team member who somehow falls fatally usually to a bullet or two? Just trying to play along with the "Who will die next" 24 game. Taking ballots on who falls next...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Oh, and 24 didn't waste any time jumping into "time accelerated transportation" mode. Thirty minutes to Ontario airport?


Speaking of that, why would the US's CTU be involved in a hostage situation in a Canadian airport?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> Speaking of that, why would the US's CTU be involved in a hostage situation in a Canadian airport?


Gees, what a moron, don't you know that...

What's that?


busyba said:


>


Oh.

Never mind.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

Busyba,

Ontario is a City in Los Angeles, and it has an International Airport. Did not see the mapquest map eh?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

dswallow said:


> I'm comparing it to sports where the players aren't protected by 200 pounds of foam and rest time between every play.... like football in the rest of the world (soccer as we call it)


Soccer was invented by European ladies to keep them busy while their husbands did the cooking. -- Hank Hill


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

cowboys2002 said:


> Busyba,
> 
> Ontario is a City in Los Angeles, and it has an International Airport. Did not see the mapquest map eh?


Did not see the winky, eh?


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

goMO said:


> hopefully I'm not smeeking, but on the surveilance video of Jack, his hair seemed to be much longer, like in the past. His hair is significantly shorter now. Did anyone else notice that?


I noticed it only because it made sense to me. Whoever doctored the tape knows Jack is alive, but probably doesn't know what he looks like. The look they gave him was one from pictures they had before his disappearance.

I'll fess up. When they 1st mentioned Ontario airport, I definitely thought something was going down in Canada. East Coast fo life!


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Here is the ratings news from Zap2it. As long as football and 24 remain on Fox, look for them to premier 24 following a football playoff game every year.



> The season premiere of "24" grabbed some of the best ratings in the show's history Sunday (Jan. 16), taking advantage of a huge lead-in from an NFL playoff game to hit all-time highs among viewers and adults 18-49.
> 
> The two-hour premiere, which started at 8:13 p.m. ET (following the end of the Carolina Panthers-Chicago Bears playoff game), averaged 16.2 million viewers, a bump of more than a million viewers over last year's premiere on the same weekend. (Numbers are based on fast national ratings from Nielsen; final numbers will be out later in the week.)


----------



## dr_mal (Mar 21, 2001)

jradford said:


> I'll fess up. When they 1st mentioned Ontario airport, I definitely thought something was going down in Canada. East Coast fo life!


It doesn't help at all that Canada and California are both appreviated as "CA", making "Ontario, CA" a useless disambiguation.


----------



## Tivo_60 (Jun 13, 2003)

All's I know is that I missed the last 13min because of that damn football game...Tivoed without knowing a game was on. Had to be on the premier !!

_Edit:_ Update..I was so angered I forgot about TV Torrent, so now have seen the last 15min. Whew !


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

busyba said:


> Did not see the winky, eh?


J/K 

And living in So Cal, I totally missed the 10/210 interchange comment!!! The 10 does go to Ontario, the 210 does not!


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

bluebird-mom said:


> I'm surprised by the anger of "24" starting 15 minutes late because of the NFL. That is something over which you have no control; however, we have the technology in our hands to account for that. I have to believe that on most Sundays during the NFL season, over 50% of the time the games run long. It's not like this is something that has never happened before. Plan ahead and manage to pad your recording to account for the possibility of a game going over. Better to have more recording to delete than not to have enough and miss the last minutes. Think about this...If the Colts/Steelers had gone into overtime, Carolina/Chicago wouldn't have even started at 4:30, and then, 24 would have been even later. I'm sure this this happens more times than not, and you have to prepare for it. It's not like Fox switched over to Heidi!


The anger is over the stupidity of the networks not to anticipate the run-time for an NFL game.

They may not have had total control over the start time of the football game, but typically the NFL bows to the will of the networks there. They certainly don't have control over the end time, but they have to be smart enough to understand how long an "average" game runs given history over the last 3 seasons.

Personally, I think FOX should have scheduled the start of 24 for 8:30pm. That would have allocated 4 full hours for the game, any post game, and possible over-time period, etc. Given that the game didn't start exactly at 4:30pm (east coast time) because of pregame hype and other "details", that would have allowed more time to complete the game, and then 24 could run for a special 90 minute show on Sunday nite, with perhaps a special 30 minute "catch up" show tonite in the 8pm to 8:30pm time slot allowing another 90 minute block to run in the 8:30pm to 10pm slot tonite. That would have given FOX 3 hours to fill. If they were lucky yesterday the football ends early, and they then start a countdown clock where they pull in a bunch of commercials for Ford, Toyota, Nextell/Sprint, Cingular or whomever. Run a long sports wrap up show, and hype, hype, hype the premiere of 24.

At least in doing that they don't alienate the PVR users or VCR users that didn't pad the recording times, and best yet, they don't have the Heidi problem that they actually did have in at least one area.

In at least one area, the station showing 24 had a contract with another local station to carry the 10pm news, though the news could have been delayed if necessary because of football. Unfortunately they didn't do that, they started the 10pm news right on time, cut off the last 10 minutes of the show last nite, and though they plan to reair the premiere later, they won't be airing it before tonites show. That means viewers in that market will get to catch up via "previously on 24" or they have to wait until all 4 hours is re-run and hope that happens before next week's new show if they want to see it all in order. (For complete story on this issue, see DrudgeReport.com)

The fact is that Fox has let sports run-overs kill much of their Sunday nite programming for a long time now. They obviously don't care about the viewers of the non-sports programming, and they don't care about PVR users and other "time shifters." Because of that apathy towards viewers, they don't really deserve the respect many of us show them by watching their shows. Were it not for the quality of 24, I suspect many of us would just say BURN IN HELL FOX and be done with them as a network, but they do put on one of the best high-tension shows ever. They also have Prison Break (though they've made us wait forever for it), but beyond those two shows, and an seemingly endless supply of America's worst singers (American Idol) they have little to hold viewers and keep us coming back.

That doesn't bode well for Fox if they can't get their act together and treat their best properties (both programs and viewers) better.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

bdowell said:


> and best yet, they don't have the Heidi problem that they actually did have in at least one area.


Would someone please explain this "Heidi" reference?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Would someone please explain this "Heidi" reference?


Don't remember the specifics, but a sporting event was running late, The network stopped airing it on schedule so that they could air the movie Heidi with Shirley Temple. Needless to say it caused a major uproar with the sports fans.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

It was a Raider game I believe!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

http://www.answers.com/topic/heidi-game

Heidi game 
The Heidi game has gone down as one of the most infamous football games in American history. On November 17, 1968, a game between the Oakland Raiders and the New York Jets was being televised on NBC-TV. When it was clear that the game was going to go into overtime, Dick Cline, then a broadcast operations supervisor at NBC, followed procedure, and gave the order to switch from the game to a scheduled broadcast of Heidi. *Since the Jets were leading 32-29, at the time, it was believed that their victory was a safe bet.

In fact, the Raiders came back to score two touchdowns in nine seconds, winning the game 43-32*. Football fans were outraged and NBC, showing the final two minutes of the game on newscasts later that night, made a public apology. *The game changed network policy, making it clear that no game would be preempted before completion*. "If there was a Martian invasion, I think the league would understand," Fox Sports executive producer Ed Goren says.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

PJO1966 said:


> Don't remember the specifics, but a sporting event was running late, The network stopped airing it on schedule so that they could air the movie Heidi with Shirley Temple. Needless to say it caused a major uproar with the sports fans.


Ahhh, cool. Stations should do that more often... tell the NFL "we're cutting away at Xpm whether you're done or not, so don't fall behind."


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Heidi reference





cowboys2002 said:


> It was a Raider game I believe!


Yes, NBC back in the late 60s or early 70s ran a football game with the Raiders... the game still had about 10 - 15 minutes remaining, but they cut away from the broadcast to show a made-for-tv movie version of Heidi.

Google "Heidi game NFL NBC" or similar and check the results.

Or IMDB "Heidi" for more info.

The significance is that the game was one with an unbelievable ending. The Raiders got two td's in 8 seconds (or some such unbelievable amount of time). All missed by viewers because NBC went to the movie rather than keeping the game on..... :down:


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

The reality is Fox the network doesn't have the right to schedule a show past 10:00 pm.

That time is the affiliates time, and I'm not sure they've ever *scheduled* anything in that time slot.

So even if they know that football is going to last until 8:15 or 8:30, they can't *offically* end anything at that time.

The only way to fix this problem is to start earlier, which is hard to do, since they don't want to start their game while the other game is still on.

Other than that, they would have to not start 24 on this particular day, which they obviously want to do.

-smak-


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Not really, no... not unless either A) the president signs over the powers of office to the vice president, or B) a vote is collected and it is determined that the president is not capable of executing the duties of the office.
> 
> Neither of which would likely happen if the president were indisposed for a "few hours."
> 
> Do like I did and Google for "25th Amendment."


Yes really yes...

Bush signed over power to Cheney on June 29, 2002 for 20 minutes.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

JETarpon said:


> When president Reagan underwent surgery in 1985, and when President Bush underwent surgery in 2002, they DID sign over the powers of office to the vice president. So you are correct to say that it doesn't happen unless the president signs over his powers, but in the past when the president has undergone surgery, that's exactly what he has done.


You beat me to it... HOwever Reagan never did it.

http://www.doctorzebra.com/prez/g43.htm


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

702 said:


> Yes really yes...
> 
> Bush signed over power to Cheney on June 29, 2002 for 20 minutes.


I didn't say it doesn't or couldn't happen, I just said it isn't likely to happen... and it doesn't happen automatically like the other poster implied, it requires action on someone's part to transfer power to the V.P.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

finalizer said:


> Unbelievable!!
> Live in Ny and because of bad weather yesterday our cable service went down!!  and I was unable to record the new part 1 of 24. Is there anyway to get last night's episode!! thanks in advance!


Get DirecTV  Problem solved


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Moving to nite two thread....



Spoiler



Have to love the first lady.... ready to set up the poor guy on a rape charge to get what she wants. Go Jean Smart, go!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

bdowell said:


> Have to love the first lady.... ready to set up the poor guy on a rape charge to get what she wants. Go Jean Smart, go!


Huh? Did I doze off a bit last night and miss something?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Moved to nite two thread...



Spoiler



Boom!


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

He's talking about the show tonight....


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

IndyJones1023 said:


> Huh? Did I doze off a bit last night and miss something?


 Ooops, will move the info, and spoiler...


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

bdowell said:


> Personally, I think FOX should have scheduled the start of 24 for 8:30pm. That would have allocated 4 full hours for the game, any post game, and possible over-time period, etc. Given that the game didn't start exactly at 4:30pm (east coast time) because of pregame hype and other "details", that would have allowed more time to complete the game, and then 24 could run for a special 90 minute show on Sunday nite, with perhaps a special 30 minute "catch up" show tonite in the 8pm to 8:30pm time slot allowing another 90 minute block to run in the 8:30pm to 10pm slot tonite. That would have given FOX 3 hours to fill. If they were lucky yesterday the football ends early, and they then start a countdown clock where they pull in a bunch of commercials for Ford, Toyota, Nextell/Sprint, Cingular or whomever. Run a long sports wrap up show, and hype, hype, hype the premiere of 24.
> 
> .


The Network has a contract with locals that they won't go past 10pm, unless under extreme conditions. The 13 minuets is not one of those. And yes the networks don't care about TIVO users... they want live eyeballs. Now when Nielsen starts counting Tivo boxes, you'll have an argument.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

702 said:


> The Network has a contract with locals that they won't go past 10pm, unless under extreme conditions. The 13 minuets is not one of those. And yes the networks don't care about TIVO users... they want live eyeballs. Now when Nielsen starts counting Tivo boxes, you'll have an argument.


You seemed to miss my proposed start time again -- read again, I suggested that they run a 90 minute show, not a 2 hour block. That would have given them more time to pad and fill that 8pm - 8:30pm block with any football over-run.


----------



## sweetspirit (Apr 15, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> If by "they" you mean Walt, then I think so. I don't think the Prez is in on it.


That President isn't in on anything but his own ego. He's a slimy, smarmy character whose only concern is that others are deferential to him so that his ego is gratified. I can't even bear to watch him, he's actually nauseating. . .


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sweetspirit said:


> That President isn't in on anything but his own ego. He's a slimy, smarmy character whose only concern is that others are deferential to him so that his ego is gratified. I can't even bear to watch him, he's actually nauseating. . .


And he also has no clue that he keeps giving contradictory orders ("Attack the terrorists! Don't let any hostages die!"). That's what made last season a full season instead of just a few episodes...


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Finally watched this tonight. Forgot to pad, but watched the recap for night 2 and it pretty much showed everything that happened in the last 15 minutes which was nice.

Really loved the first 2 hours. A lot of great stuff.



busyba said:


> Oh... and when did Chloe get so hot???


Hot? I would classify her as gross. I kept hoping she'd get killed. I know some like her for some reason, but she's the most annoying character on TV to me. And butt ugly to boot.



pmyers said:


> So why the heck didn't Jack just have the boy in the van with Chloe where he'd be 100% safe? He knew they wouldn't shoot at them! No...he's got to take him with him! C'mon!


I thought the same thing when this happened.



scheckeNYK said:


> Is Chloe's F-Buddy on the up and up, or do we have another mole?


As soon as he climbed out of her bed, I told my wife "there's the terrorist or mole". We'll see.



PJO1966 said:


> Oh, and 24 didn't waste any time jumping into "time accelerated transportation" mode. Thirty minutes to Ontario airport? Also, where do the 10 & 210 intersect?


The best time acceleration was Cloe's F-Buddy. He's getting out of her bed towards the end of the first scene and then when they get back from commercial he's in the first shot at CTU ready for work. Total time elapsed was like 7 minutes (and then they later said she lived 30 minutes away).


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

bdowell said:


> You seemed to miss my proposed start time again -- read again, I suggested that they run a 90 minute show, not a 2 hour block. That would have given them more time to pad and fill that 8pm - 8:30pm block with any football over-run.


That would ruin the format of the show. What would you suggest if the game went into OT? Someone got injured? Both? It's live TV and be ready for it. Again the networks don't give a crap about Tivo.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

busyba said:


> Oh... and when did Chloe get so hot???


it's the long hair and her continual disrespect for authority!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bdowell said:


> I swear everytime I see the President I think of the late Morton Downey Jr.


not nixon?


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

jradford said:


> The Germans will definitely come into play this year. No doubt about it.


Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor....
Germans?
Let him go, he's rolling

Sorry...had to get that out


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Re: Chloe.....she still always looks like she's sucking on a lemon


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

Posted by me on 11-22-2005 in the "Info on Upcoming Season of 24" Thread:

"Argh! Brady Corbett, sure to be the new Kim. Any bets on how many hours until he is kidnapped or otherwise put in mortal peril as the result of his own whining stupidity? What are the chances he will not play the sulking teen stepson resenting the hardass who moved in on mom?"

Yeah, I think the show has gotten a little predictable.


----------



## bennyc9 (Jan 17, 2006)

I need some help! I was working last night and missed the 2 hours of 24!!! I caught Sunday nights episodes, but missed Monday (16 Jan). Can anyone help me? Thanks!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> The best time acceleration was Cloe's F-Buddy. He's getting out of her bed towards the end of the first scene and then when they get back from commercial he's in the first shot at CTU ready for work. Total time elapsed was like 7 minutes (and then they later said she lived 30 minutes away).


I guess he used the standard CTU-issued jet pack!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Anyone notice ep 1 was 41.5 minutes and ep 2 was 44 minutes? (I edit and burn to DVD). Eps 3 and 4 were a more standard 42. 

Also they really tried to jam in the commercials between the 2 eps. Was at least 4-5 minutes between instead of putting the commercials earlier and running up to the top of the hour


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

My knee-jerk thoughts:

Burn in hell, Fox! (yes, I got all of it, but it's the principle of it)
The Jack is Back! :up: :up: :up: 
The Ghost of Palmer is still doing AllState.  
The kid is the new Kim (yes, I know several of you said the same thing)

I'd almost forgotten how GREAT 24 can be!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

PJO1966 said:


> Also, where do the 10 & 210 intersect?





cowboys2002 said:


> And living in So Cal, I totally missed the 10/210 interchange comment!!! The 10 does go to Ontario, the 210 does not!


Remember the old Raging Waters commericials? "Where the 10 and 210 meet, in San Dimas!" Taking the 10 east, just over the hill into Pomona, there is the 10/57/210/71 interchange. So while the 10/210 is technically incorrect, the 210 freeway sign on the 10 freeway was easily identifiable. Same on the 210 E.. there is a sign pointing you to the 10 via 57.



atrac said:


> Both Chloe and Audrey look hot this season!


Chloe looked really hot in her apartment, with minimal clothes and not close up to her face. I wasn't sure it was her until she started talking shop. Good from afar, far from good???



dswallow said:


> Face it, the NFL is among the worst offenders because the game is poorly designed, the clock is stopped for longer than it's ticking down. That's ridiculous.


football rules!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> Remember the old Raging Waters commericials? "Where the 10 and 210 meet, in San Dimas!"
> 
> football rules!


No, no, you got it wrong. It's

"San Dimas high school football rules!"

Greg


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

New 24 drinking game rule:

Drink any time a Fox News broadcast appears on a television.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Mike20878 said:


> New 24 drinking game rule:
> 
> Drink any time a Fox News broadcast appears on a television.


Drinking when a perimeter fails gets me drunk enough...


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

DreadPirateRob said:


> (smeeking here - no time to read the entire thread right now)
> 
> Ho. ly. crap.
> 
> Best first 15 minutes of a season premiere ever.


are you referring to the football game?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> The best time acceleration was Cloe's F-Buddy. He's getting out of her bed towards the end of the first scene and then when they get back from commercial he's in the first shot at CTU ready for work. Total time elapsed was like 7 minutes (and then they later said she lived 30 minutes away).


Actually, they didn't say Chloe lived 30 minutes away. Edgar was worried that Chloe hadn't shown up and said he talked to her 30 minutes ago and she was coming in, and that was plenty of time for her to get there. So she definitely lives much less than 30 minutes... enough less that Edgar gets concerned when it takes her that long to show up.

But I do agree with you, that guy definitely teleported to work... hell, why didn't Chloe just run to CTU when she was being chased; her place must be right around the corner


----------



## canonelan2 (May 11, 2001)

hefe said:


> Drinking when a perimeter fails gets me drunk enough...


.

Drinking evertime Jack yells... "NOW!!!!" could quickly lead you to death by alcohol poisoning.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

canonelan2 said:


> .
> 
> Drinking evertime Jack yells... "NOW!!!!" could quickly lead you to death by alcohol poisoning.


Or, every time Jack says "we don't have time."


----------



## Mabes (Jan 12, 2001)

Frank_M said:


> A few comments.
> 
> Oh, last thing. Best line: "The only reason you're conscious right now is that I don't feel like carrying you."
> 
> Jack's back!


I finally got around to seeing this episode. In an email to a friend who calls Jack one of the top 5 characters in TV history, that's the line I quoted.

Jack f****** Bower. He doesn't care anymore.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah, I'm a little D) late, but I just watched this.

Nobody mentioned the best line. Audrey: "Jack Bauer would NEVER murder his friends!"


----------

